# Milford Lake area



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

I will be at Milford Lake on Sunday April 27th 2014 running a catfishing tourney. I have some free time in the morning and would love to go find some shrooms. If someone would let me tag along on a hunt I would be most grateful. Would be willing to swap a mushroom hunt for some trophy blue cat fishing at a later date. I have a boat and am a pretty good fisherman!


----------



## fishermansmoot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will be glad to take you. I live in wakefield on the north end of milford lake and dedicate all my time during shroom season to finding the tasty little things. Got quite a few spots and with the rain we have had today, the bigger yellows should be popping up by then. Been finding quite a few of the smaller greys here within the past week!


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

That would be awesome, I've always wanted to go on a hunt out in that area! I have been hunting every day in KC and we need the rain that is heading our way! Woods are getting too crunchy! If you want to send me a message to [email protected] we can exchange phone numbers and work out all the particulars. 

Thanks!
Brad


----------



## fishermansmoot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sent you an e mail containing my phone number. Forgot to let ya know I have a buddy been catching several BIG blues off the shore of south timber creek over the past week. Several in the 20s and 30s, a couple in the 40s, a fish in the 50s, and a monster 70 pounder. A little local insider knowledge for ya....lol


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Milford is an incredible blue cat fishery. My first and so far only trip this season there, first fish in the boat was 41lbs! i'll talk to ya this evening after i get some rest.


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Chris I'll call about 8:00 tonight. My poor phone was very busy with fishing tournament calls and she needs to sit on the charger for a bit.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Fishermansmoot, are you still finding morels near Milford? Any large quantities? I was a little to the east this past weekend and there were some small yellows, but not the numbers I'm used to finding. I'm wondering if this recent rain will do anything or if the season is done?


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Had a great time Chris! Not a bad haul for the short hunt we did. I think the best is yet to come for you guys out there! Its shaping up to be a great season! 

ksmorelhunter We found about 2.5 lbs in the morning sunday. and then they went back out and found another nice sackful after i had to get back to my tournament!


----------



## drew4 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a great spot at Milford where I have hunted for at least 6 or 7 years now since I was a ranger there. I drive back from KC every year to hunt. I found about 8 or 9 pounds Saturday. Some one has found my spot now though and is destroying it. They are smashing all the cover down and tearing everything up, if they keep it up eventually the morels wont grow there anymore, what a waste.


----------



## fishermansmoot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ksmorelhunter, I am still finding a lot of shrooms around the milford lake area. Have really been hitting it big on the ft riley area though. I have around 10 pounds total from friday to the end of the weekend not including what was sent home with kccatfish! Have run out of room in the fridge and have had to start keeping in a cooler till I get processed, battered and frozen. Will be hitting the woods every day this work after work. Shaping up to be a great season. Still gotta cind a lot more to give out to local elderly people who enjoy them but cant get out and hunt em! So many people travel here to collect our shrooms to try and make a buck.... gotta get to em before they do! I think this weekend should still be great hunting. My best spot was just starting to produce a few fresh ones on sunday when I was out there so gonna keep checking....


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I was near Riley on Saturday, but even with the rain from the previous Thursday it was pretty dry. I found some, but not the numbers I'm used to seeing. Many were small and didn't seem like they were going to grow any more. Best of luck the rest of the season!


----------



## outdoorgal (May 14, 2014)

Has anyone been out in the area and found any mushrooms this past week or so? I just moved here and have a friend in town and we really want to go mushroom hunting but not sure where to go. Any suggestions would be great!


----------

